# Praying Mantis



## Smokey (Jun 2, 2010)

This critter wasnt but about 3 inches long and didnt want to sit still for nothing.  Guess it was camera shy.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 2, 2010)

but you wrangled it  and got some great shots the last one is my favorite


----------



## mag shooter (Jun 2, 2010)

" My what big eyes you have granny "

Nice shots !!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW Smokey, great catches!!  I like the 2nd one "What you lookin at?"


----------



## quinn (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet shots.You been nailing those macro's.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!  The eyes have it!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow.  Excellent captures and great work with focus/blur, esp. in the 3rd shot.

The 2nd looks like Proffessor Poindexter talking before a science class, you know, in "that" voice  !


----------



## rip18 (Jun 2, 2010)

You sure got some nice pics of a difficult critter!  I really like the eyes!


----------



## cornpile (Jun 2, 2010)

WOW !!!! Those are excellents shots.# 3 is a outstanding shot.


----------



## carver (Jun 2, 2010)

The eyes have it,good shots Smokey


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2010)

You got some fine shots of it even if it was being a bit elusive.  Hey can you blame it though?  How'd you like that big ol lens pointed at you?

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 3, 2010)

sweet !!! you did great on these !!!


----------



## Smokey (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 4, 2010)

great eyes!


----------

